# 흐미...



## Welton

안녕하세요.

I've read that "흐미..." is an interjection, but I haven't found what does this interjection express.

좀 도와주세요.


----------



## ilydork

Hi Welton :]
흐미 is an expression of a little surprise, similar to "아이고" (aigo).
I rarely ever hear that.. It's pretty old fashioned.
To give you an idea... I think I've heard an elderly lady say that once.


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

In my experience, 흐미 was quite prevalently used in the modern Korean Internet as an expression of surprise, fear, or despair and analogous in meaning to phrases like 'oh my god'.


----------



## ilydork

Oh really? Thank you DefactoAmbassador- I haven't been on the Korean web for a while now... I only learned about "멍미" (or something like that) not too long ago.


----------



## Welton

당신들에게 감사합니다.


----------



## wildsunflower

I've never heard 흐미 in my life. Even my mother and sister do not use it. I suspect it may be a new slang, revived from an old expression, or perhaps modern Korean people try to use forgotten Korean words. Please consider I left Korea a long time ago.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

I occasionally use 흐미.... when I get frustrated or surprised.

To give you an example: When I spill the boul of milk to my desk

흐미 (accent in 미)... 어쨌을까나?

When I heard some shocking news.

흐미.... 살다 살다 별일이 다 있구먼.

Hmm.. as I write this I believe this is particularly southeastern thing. My mother is from Masan and I think I heard her relatives saying this. ><


----------



## wildsunflower

Hi 경상남도로 오이소,

Would you tell me if 흐미 is interchangeable with "음마" or "어머나"? Thanks.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

I would think it's interchangeable with "음마"...

I use "어머나" when, for example, I suddenly remember something I forgot. 

"어머나, 그러고 보니 나 오늘 약속 있는데."


----------



## Warp3

Ahhh...I've wondered for a while now what 어머나 meant (the first time I heard it was when 카라 covered a song by that name on one of the SBS Big Idol specials), but I never really found any info on it.  Initially I had suspected it was somehow related to 어머니, but obviously that isn't the case.  Thanks.


----------



## wildsunflower

Warp3, It is interesting that you related "어머나" with "어머니". I thought the same. I wonder if that is the case.


----------

